# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Ночлег в Святой Дхаме.

## Майа-пати дас

Харе Кришна,дорогие преданные!
Подскажите,есть ли во Вриндаване,Майапуре и Джаганатха Пури дешевые гостиницы,хостелы.Где можно остановиться в этих святых местах,путешествуя дикарем?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Мой друг в Маяпуре "останавливался" на крыше. Бесплатно  :smilies:

----------


## Caturmurti das

Во Вриндаване и Джаганнатха Пури очень много дешёвых гостиниц. Это не проблема. 
В Маяпуре сложности с жильём во время фестиваля Гаура-пурнима.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Мой друг в Маяпуре "останавливался" на крыше. Бесплатно



а как с комарами договаривался?
впрочем есть специальные палатки от москитов.лучше не одноместную покупать,а то придется ''солдатиком'' спать,чтоб до сетки не дотрагиваться.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Кстати сейчас есть палатки очень быстрого установления. Дернул за веревочку и фсё. Правда вес 4,6 кг
Это если ночью не путаться с веревочками, растяжками и колышками.
Шел, шел в ночи. Поднялся на крышу. Распустил палатку. Залез и захрапел в любом месте на земном шаре.

Grinel Dingl 3 автомат

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Поднялся на крышу. Распустил палатку. Залез и захрапел в любом месте на земном шаре


На чью крышу? А хозяин?

----------


## Adi_Bhagavan_das

А если по малой нужде или утром сделать омовение, то это тоже на крыше? Группа преданных на крыше с естественными нуждами это большое беспокойство 
для преданных живущих под крышей. Преданных беспокоить это оскорбление. Выбросите эту идею из головы. Не злоупотребляйте смирением преданных, живущими в этих домах, пожалуйста.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Дешевый сыр....

А как вам перспектива проснуться утром без денег и документов?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Денег уже нет. :smilies:  Переспектива проснуться  не обнаружив только старый рваный носок, который  оказался украден. Деньги были на отель с кондиционером и отдельной кухней. Но были потрачены на служение вайшнавам и Господу.

Да это шутка  не переживайте.

На днях прочитал книгу "Вамшидас Бабаджи".
И пытаюсь обрисовать картину о том как раньше путешествовали санньяси.
Не только по сюжету этой книги, но и вообще допустим Чайтанья Махапрабху путешествовал по Южной Индии и во Вриндаван...

Таких проблем, как постоянно держаться и следить за нательной поясной  сумкой с паспортом, обратным билетом и деньгами и бронировать пятизвездочный отель на вечер у них не было.
Тогда паспортов то не было. Это формальности современной цивилизации.
Более того саньяси по традиции запрещалось общаться с женщинами, но не меньше запрещалось и общаться с богатыми людьми имеющими отношение к деньгам - царям и прочим. Они даже сильно и упорно избегали встречи с ними не говоря уже, чтобы бы брать какие то пожертвования. Это саньяса в былые времена.

Вамшидас Бабаджи так и путешествовал не заботясь ни  о чем ни о деньгах ни о пропитании ни о ночлеге. То пешком, то на воловьей упраяжке, то на лодке по реке. У него была палатка которую ставил в любом месте, под деревом или в поле в пригороде. Путешествуя днем не ломал голову: Как забронировать отель?

Такая жизнь не актуально для большинства современников тем более западных людей.

Но если вдруг, кто  то проявил инициативу повторять 192 круга маха-мантры и яд мирской суеты и формальностей жжет ему сердце. И деньги, которые сопрягаются с отнятием времени (пусть даже небольшого в лучшем случае) в процессе их добывания и  истрачивания.

Представляю себя 70-и летним энергичным старцем, который бесстрашно путешествует по Святым местам , постоянно погруженный в воспевание Сватого Имени не отвлекаясь ни на что, не заботясь о теле и не завися ни от кого кроме самого Верховного Господа. И радость и слезы на душе.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> а как с комарами договаривался?
> впрочем есть специальные палатки от москитов.лучше не одноместную покупать,а то придется ''солдатиком'' спать,чтоб до сетки не дотрагиваться.


Да, у него какая-то сетка была от москитов.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> На днях прочитал книгу "Вамшидас Бабаджи".
> И пытаюсь обрисовать картину о том как раньше путешествовали санньяси.
> Не только по сюжету этой книги, но и вообще допустим Чайтанья Махапрабху путешествовал по Южной Индии и во Вриндаван...
> 
> Таких проблем, как постоянно держаться и следить за нательной поясной  сумкой с паспортом, обратным билетом и деньгами и бронировать пятизвездочный отель на вечер у них не было.


не,это все хорошо,конечно..полагаться на Верховного Господа и все такое.но и Индия уже далеко не та,что была во времена Господа Чайтаньи,или даже в 50-60е годы прошлого века...
почитаешь криминану хронику и хочется в отель с хорошей охраной.

----------

